#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Shell dep / technip

## sushrut

does anyone have the latest SHELL DEP standards or Technip standards

See More: Shell dep / technip

----------


## hswang2

Technip standards any one can share ?

----------


## khalid655

plaese share technip standards thanks in advance

----------

